# asus sabertooth z77 optical  support



## yehia7000 (Jan 14, 2016)

does the asus sabertooth z77 support optical sound becuase i want to buy edifier c6xd on my rig for gaming


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 15, 2016)

You could look at the back of your PC and see if there is an optical port quicker than it would take to post this thread. If your motherboard doesn't have optical then buy a sound card that does.


Oh and to answer your question; yes it supports optical.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes - Source = www.google.co.za
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=asus+sabertooth+z77


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2016)

Just takes looking it up... yep!


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks guys i have another question , will i see a big difference in sound if i buy asus xonar dx  sound card for this 5.1 system


----------



## Jborg (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry, Im a dick.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2016)

yehia7000 said:


> thanks guys i have another question , will i see a big difference in sound if i buy asus xonar dx  sound card for this 5.1 system


Unless you have quality cans or speakers, you will likely not notice much of a difference... but it also depends on what sound card (or onboard CODEC) you have in the first place, which, on the Z77 board I believe is Realtek ALC1189 or something? Its decent. But you wouldn't notice much difference unless you had a good set of cans or speakers as I said above.


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 15, 2016)

does this asus xonar have optical output ?


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2016)

Oy...

https://www.asus.com/us/Sound-Cards/Xonar_DX/


You are all over the map yehia... is this sew333/litwicki in disguise?


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 15, 2016)

yehia7000 said:


> does this asus xonar have optical output ?



No optical audio on Xonar_DX and don't thing you will notice any difference on speakers as are also amplified  , you will get better and cleaner signal quality and should not distort as easy
Sound card will help quite a bit on most headphone when are suited best with a amplifier, with entry level motherboards cant power them to there potential

A quick talk to google can point you in a good Direction ...


----------



## Jborg (Jan 15, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Oy...
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Sound-Cards/Xonar_DX/
> 
> ...



I haz a feeling your right.... Seems to be the same trend..... ask very petty questions that could be answered by searching google and 10 minutes of research.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 15, 2016)

Please search the internet as the answers are readily available and don't create another thread just for the sake of creating one. Closing thread


----------

